# Galloway Flats OKI



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Tomorrow, I am planning to take the Kayak out to Galloway Flats near the Lockwood Folly Inlet in Oak Island. We will be launching from Sunset Harbor. Will we have any problems with current? 

This would be the intended path and we would fish the area circled:








Or, should we avoid that area and stay in the more protected creek region like this:








Or, if someone knows this area well, should we just ignore it and fish somewhere else. Target species include your regular inshore fish (Trout, flounder, drum), but cold water temps may hurt our chances. 

Thanks


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Got Fish? said:


> Tomorrow, I am planning to take the Kayak out to Galloway Flats near the Lockwood Folly Inlet in Oak Island. We will be launching from Sunset Harbor. Will we have any problems with current?
> 
> This would be the intended path and we would fish the area circled:
> View attachment 52737
> ...


Water is still pretty cool in that area and the current and tides can be "tricky" in that area on a good day. If it were me and I was on Oak Island, Id head up the creeks. NE 55th street, across the ICW to Hickory Point and go up in there as far as I could go. Thats one example of slew of possibilities. Water should be somewhat warmer back in the creeks, thats where Id go.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendation. That will be where we go on Wednesday. Tomorrow I am going to try to go up the river by launching at the “High Rider Seafood Market.” I will post reports on how it is.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Got Fish? said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. That will be where we go on Wednesday. Tomorrow I am going to try to go up the river by launching at the “High Rider Seafood Market.” I will post reports on how it is.


Good luck and let us know how you did. We were thinking about coming down over the weekend but, that SW wind is supposed to turn back to N-NE on Saturday. Of course, a good fishing report might change that! lol


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

When I get time too type, I'll give a few pointers.. I know this "area" down to the oyster shell..


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's a report for everyone: The Lockwood folly river was a disaster. We launched, paddled about 40 yards out, got pinned on pylons and turtled. But, luckily we were so close we just flipped back over and got back to the ramp. So, one could say that was a busted day. But, we also went out today for 4 hours and it wasn't great. Water temps are 58 in the creeks, so still pretty cold. Caught 1 decent sized flounder. We have been dealing with rather unfortunate tides. Hopefully someone else is doing better than us. 

Tight Lines


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a tricky area with current, if you can make it across the inlet to the shrimp boats and further up there is almost always fish around, a bit of a drive but there is a launch on the mainland side


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

gotfish, It should be getting close, where you can catch very nice mullet right there in the ICW at the ramp..
point one,, If the tide is falling out DO NOT attempt Galloway flat(s), Or up the "creek" up into the bay,,, It really dries up on Low tide. read NO water..
I used to Oyster/clam & crab that whole area(s).. So.. To help you out here... I'm going to attach this Map, the yellow circles are where I've either caught Flounder/Drum/Trout..
I hope this Helps YOU and everyone else that ask's these question(s) in fishing those area(s)..
NCC KingFisher bought up a great point,, some YUGE Flounder have been caught up towards Varnum Town right around those shrimp boats... & the River bends up above those shrimp boat's hold BIG drum...  Check at the end of Ironwood drive, Off Sunset Harbor Road.. Look LEFT.. beyond those HUGE Live Oaks theres a little cement ramp there, You should be able to Launch before the tide falls out..
View attachment 52937


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Let me try again.. grrr.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the info, on Tuesday, we wanted to try to get up that river and launched by those shrimp boats on an incoming tide, but for some reason the current was moving out of the river. So, as I said earlier, we flipped. Unfortunately, we didn't get to fish the river. Next time, we will attempt the river again.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

We're going to do one more morning run tomorrow. Has anyone ever fished far up Big Davis Canal?:

View attachment 53033


Thanks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Never caught much up there, I think you would be better off by the old bridge for a more protected area.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Big Davis Canal.. Yes.. At the "Big" curve, (I circled this in yellow), is a awesome area for BIG Drum, I've caught serval & seen several caught in that area.. Drift down towards the ICW, (where it empties) for trout & flounder.. 
The "Old bridge: is a great area for trout.. Running crab pots up in there abouts, (years ago), I'd almost always catch a few there, in My Pots..


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you, both, for the info, it is very helpful! When you refer to the old bridge, do you mean the creeks and marsh area that you pass over as you drive onto the island? or do you mean actually in the ICW around the pilings of the bridge?


----------

